# Tucking Under?



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Every bird, of any species, I have ever been owned by has tucked under a wing to sleep. Mom's little guy, and every other bird she has been owned by has tucked under. I've never noticed Joey tucking under to sleep, or even nap. Will he get there in time, since he is only 4 months now, or do some birds just not tuck under?


----------



## CaliTiels (Oct 18, 2012)

Jaid is 9 months old and he still has yet to do that


----------



## Mezza (Feb 19, 2013)

Skiddles doesn't really do it. She sits on her favourite perch and drops her head forward and down. Its so cute when you see it. 

Its like when you nod off sitting up and your head dips forward and down..one of these days I think she will drop off :rofl:


----------



## Double Trouble (Nov 24, 2013)

Badger has never done this but he does put his head on his back (if this is what you mean) or he dips is head forward to sleep.. Its adorable!

Sent from my GT-S5830i using Tapatalk 2


----------



## SoCalTiels (Oct 8, 2013)

You actually made me curious, so I was deep creeping on my birds last night paying attention to how they slept. I don't think the full tucking under a wing is a cockatiel habit, but it could be the preference of some birds, you never know.
Got this picture, and in the next ones I had taken, he hadn't moved, eyes were open and was totally not amused with the late night photo shoot, lol.


----------



## TamaMoo (Jan 12, 2014)

Joey drops his head forward too. When he is dozing he will keep his head up and just close his eyes. Mom's little guy will turn his head back and somewhat tuck under, but not fully tuck under. I was just wondering if cockatiels do. My canary did, and all the budgies I have had did.


----------



## goose'smom (Jan 1, 2014)

Goose gets super puffed up and just sinks her head down into her body but still facing forward. I have seen her turn her head and rest it on her back only a coupes times. I have yet to see our new baby, Artie, even sleep!


----------



## vitaminmandi (Jan 22, 2014)

Sophia just kinda sticks her beak under her wing and peeks at me when I get too close and wake her up lol


----------

